# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Insertion image ou photo sur un tat

## James Daniel

Bonjour,

Pour un tat d'une fiche client qui ncessite l'insertion d'une photo (fichier image), comment est-ce qu'on peut le faire sachant que chaque image est diffrente ?

Plusieurs cas peuvent se prsenter : les images se trouvent dans un PC ou se trouvent sur un serveur web, ou encore googledrive ou onedrive

Merci d'avance

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

Il te faudra dans un premier temps dcider o vont se trouver les images....un et un seul endroit. Voir mme en base de donnes en format blob

----------


## James Daniel

Merci,

Aprs quelques lectures, je vais opter pour des images stocks sur un serveur web, et utiliser un champ blob sur une base MySQL.

https://www.digitalocean.com/communi...buntu-18-04-fr

Quelle sera la prochaine tape, dans ce cas ?

----------


## luc_chivas

Dans ta table, il te faudra crer au moins 2 colonnes, celle avec l'image en blob et une autre avec un lien potentiel avec otn client ou ton produit. Enfin, quelque chose pour pouvoir joindre ta table avec le reste du rapport

----------

